# Snow White Syndrome



## jordanfstop (Dec 31, 2007)

Anybody else here freakishly tall (I'm 6'4") and have trouble in the front seats of ambulances? I feel like Snow White in the dwarve's house when I'm in the back, but I get used to it. 

No point really to this post, but if you're a freak of nature like I am, then I'm here for you! ^_^


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 31, 2007)

I am tall as well (6'4') and it appears the newer models of type III have more room behind the seats, but they do not allow the seat to go back? 

R/r 911


----------



## jordanfstop (Dec 31, 2007)

We have F350 cabs. Even with the seats all the way back my knees are still pushing up against the dash pretty roughly besides in the '07. Hopefully the '08 we have coming soon will have even more room.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 31, 2007)

We are going from Ford to the GMC's (first time ever in over 25 yrs) with the large cab configuration, so it will be interesting to see how much cab room there is. 

R/r 911


----------



## medicdan (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm 6' 3", and have trouble in the back of the van-type ambulance (esp. BLS ambulances in Israel). I have found different ways to "store" my legs in different configurations. I have yet to have any problems in the front.


----------



## MEDIC213 (Dec 31, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> We are going from Ford to the GMC's (first time ever in over 25 yrs) with the large cab configuration, so it will be interesting to see how much cab room there is.
> 
> R/r 911



So are we. I'm 6'3" and have a hard time in the front seats of our current units. My knees would be mangled if the airbags deployed.


----------



## mattulance (Jan 16, 2008)

Vans suck, with type IIIs are the worst. On most of them in order to keep your knees out of the dash the seat has to be all the way back and that means the seat back is all the way foreward, not fun. I don't mind type IIs if there is no map pocket, I like driving with my foot in the step well. But give me a type I any day, there is a lot more between you and a front end collision also.


----------



## EMTMandy (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm 5 5'' and can walk around in the back  hehe


----------



## MMiz (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm 6'2" and actually found our Type II vans had more space up front than our Type III mods.  We have one monster of a medic who just looks funny getting out of an ambulance.  I don't think I've ever seen him come out of the back.


----------



## wlamoreemtb (Jan 16, 2008)

IM 6'6" and the whole rig is sort of small for me. we run 2 type III and i have found that our 1998 braun cheif is better than our 2004 road rescue but sitting up front is definetly a problem my knees are in my chest...but then again i dont fit in most vehicles save a few like my jeep and f250


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 17, 2008)

Well folks I have got to tell you there is something to be said about being 
5'3'' ^_^^_^


----------



## NJN (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm anywhere between 5' 7" and 5' 8" depending on what boots I'm wearing and the time of the day. But on usual i can stand straight up and my head will just hit the roof. The only problem i have with the cab is the fact that the electronics panel smushes my legs together.


----------



## firetender (Jan 17, 2008)

Seeing as statistically tall people have higher incomes and get the better jobs, the candidate who makes it as US President is most probably the taller of the choices, and tall guys always get the women, it does my 5' 6 1/2" (and the 1/2 IS important to us short guys) frame good to hear you all share your pain.


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jan 20, 2008)

EMTMandy said:


> I'm 5 5'' and can walk around in the back  hehe



Haha me too....lol and when I sit completely against the bench my feet don't touch the ground


----------



## jordanfstop (Jan 20, 2008)

babygirl2882 said:


> Haha me too....lol and when I sit completely against the bench my feet don't touch the ground



That's adorable! ^_^^_^


----------



## EMTMandy (Jan 20, 2008)

babygirl2882 said:


> Haha me too....lol and when I sit completely against the bench my feet don't touch the ground




lol same...


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jan 20, 2008)

jordanfstop said:


> That's adorable! ^_^^_^



:blush: Just this year did I realize that I am considered short...not something I like at all


----------



## EMTMandy (Jan 20, 2008)

babygirl2882 said:


> :blush: Just this year did I realize that I am considered short...not something I like at all




I know...People used to call me tall. THEN I entered the world of EMS and discovered I felt like a small child again haha

remember though...we're small but mighty!


----------



## Aileana (Jan 20, 2008)

babygirl2882 said:


> Haha me too....lol and when I sit completely against the bench my feet don't touch the ground



haha, same! I'm 5'1, and can stand up completely in the back of the truck with about half an inch (if that) to spare). Its awkward though, not being able to see over the stretcher if the back is up


----------



## MikeRi24 (Jan 20, 2008)

so let me get this straight......Type I is a pickup style (F250, F350, Silverado 2500, 3500 etc.) front end with a full "box" on the back, Type II is a van (Econoline, Express, etc) with a raised roof and the van body, and a Type III is a van front with the full "box" on the back?


----------



## jordanfstop (Jan 21, 2008)

MikeRi24 said:


> so let me get this straight......Type I is a pickup style (F250, F350, Silverado 2500, 3500 etc.) front end with a full "box" on the back, Type II is a van (Econoline, Express, etc) with a raised roof and the van body, and a Type III is a van front with the full "box" on the back?



Type I is usually a pickup style, yes. Technically it's when the pt compartment and the cab are seperate and only have a window for a partition between the two. Type II is a van. Ty[e III is usually a van cab with the box in the back, but there's a door/'walkthrough'  between the cab and pt compartment. By theory, you can have a truck style cab and a regular pt compartment as a type III if there's a walkthrough and not just a window dividing the two.


----------

